# No, No, No, Just No...



## AWP (Jun 27, 2015)

Only posted because we have fans of the movie. No word yet on homoerotic...well, everything.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/top-gun-2-maverick-drone-warfare-1201529697/



> Do you feel the need? The need for a “Top Gun” sequel?


----------



## Dame (Jun 28, 2015)

I hear Nickelback is doing the opening song. :-"  :troll:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 28, 2015)

Greatest.  Post.  Ever!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2015)

Free got pwnd


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't see videos at work which means the "joke" doesn't matter.

<3's!


----------



## Dame (Jun 28, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I can't see videos at work which means the "joke" doesn't matter.
> 
> <3's!


Oh the video is just Archer. But thanks for the hearts!


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hate if you want, but I'm such a fan, I just got my daughter and myself these matching t-shirts to wear to opening weekend!


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 29, 2015)

"You can be my wing man any time."
"BLEEP BLORP BOOP."


----------

